# name change poll



## TUGBrian (May 14, 2008)

So I created this name before I took over full time from the old man...and at the time it was appropriate...now given the many times ive heard it from others...I agree its time for a change.

So to avoid confusion...what should I change it to...ill let you guys decide!

(pm me with other ideas I may find creative or funny!)


----------



## Steamboat Bill (May 14, 2008)

How about "TUG God"


----------



## TUGBrian (May 14, 2008)

well thats a tad bit pretentious =)


----------



## AwayWeGo (May 14, 2008)

*Forget The Poll -- That's Easy -- Too Easy -- So Easy You Don't Need To Ask.*




TUG Improvements! said:


> So to avoid confusion...what should I change it to...ill let you guys decide!



The TUG Grand Pro.

-- Alan Cole, McLean (Fairfax County), Virginia, USA.​


----------



## DeniseM (May 14, 2008)

I kind of like "Brian R."   So did your mom and dad!


----------



## BocaBum99 (May 14, 2008)

TUG Jr....


----------



## Keitht (May 14, 2008)

TUGBrian or BrianTUG indicate what you do and who you are.  I bit less impersonal than Admin etc.


----------



## T_R_Oglodyte (May 14, 2008)

How about "Brian Almighty"???  

Mores seriously, I agree with Keith.


----------



## Htoo0 (May 14, 2008)

Youse guys needs ta learnt ta spel-it should be "TUGBRAIN"


----------



## grest (May 14, 2008)

Come on now...one of these options is getting way too many votes...sometimes you feel like a nut??? 
Connie


----------



## Carol C (May 14, 2008)

I voted for TUGBrian, but I like TUGAdmin too. 

IMO "sack of walnuts" is too nutty, buddy!


----------



## Dave M (May 14, 2008)

I voted for TUGAdmin, because that handle makes it clear what your role is. If your new handle doesn't include your name, I would suggest personalizing posts by changing your signature to "Brian". 

Similarly, I would suggest including your name in administrative emails that you send.


----------



## "Roger" (May 14, 2008)

I agree with Dave.  While Keith is correct in saying that TUGBrian adds a personal touch, new comers (and even some old comers) will not realize Brian's special status on this board (unless, of course, he renames the entire board Brian's Timeshare Playground - not likely).


----------



## Makai Guy (May 14, 2008)

Too many people don't understand that the BBS is not all of TUG.  TUGAdmin, in my estimation, would create confusion between the Administrator of TUG overall, and those that provide administrative functions on the BBS.

Your Dad just used an unassuming bbs username of "tug/bill", but then he didn't come into the bbs much, either, so it didn't make much difference what he used to identify himself.


----------



## calgarygary (May 14, 2008)

I'm surprised that "son of tug" and maybe with a halo is not an option.


----------



## Bill4728 (May 14, 2008)

I like TUGBrian with the subtitle of "Master of the Universe" in place of Administrator


----------



## The Conch Man (May 14, 2008)

*Ye Olde TUG Brian!          *


----------



## TUGBrian (May 14, 2008)

some fantastic ideas there...although im not sure we are any closer to a consensus lol

you can thank denise and the starwood people for the sack of walnuts voting preferences....(now where is that delete sub-forum button)

=)


----------



## DeniseM (May 14, 2008)

TUG Improvements! said:


> you can thank denise and the starwood people for the sack of walnuts voting preferences....(now where is that delete sub-forum button)
> 
> =)




Who ME????


----------



## rickandcindy23 (May 14, 2008)

I voted for "sack of walnuts."  Very funny....Denise is a riot.  :rofl: 

So why is that a choice? 

I also like TUGBrian.  TUGBrain is okay too.


----------



## TUGBrian (May 14, 2008)

eh...just a joke like the master of the universe one was...had to make 10 slots somehow!

TUGBrain would be reserved for doug and dave =D


----------



## Talent312 (May 14, 2008)

I would have no problem with "Worshipful TUG Grand Master."


----------



## rickandcindy23 (May 14, 2008)

Brian Yoda


----------



## Jya-Ning (May 14, 2008)

Does it mean there will be no more improvement?  Or afraid people think you as riot leader? 

Jya-Ning


----------



## TUGBrian (May 14, 2008)

haha...thats a great point.

you are right...no more improvements at TUG after the name change!  =D


----------



## taffy19 (May 16, 2008)

I like TUGBrian.  It's more personal and we know who you are.  You are doing a great job with all the improvements lately.  You seem to enjoy the project even if it is a lot of work.


----------



## BocaBum99 (May 16, 2008)

It looks like we are going to have a new sack of walnuts posting on the board soon.


----------



## TUGBrian (May 17, 2008)

looks like we are down to TUGAdmin and TUGBrian as the two leading choices.

hrmmmm decisions decisions.


----------



## taffy19 (May 17, 2008)

I feel that "Roger" and Dave M are right here as newbies don't know yet who you are.  If you put your name in your signature file then they know soon enough who you are.   

How come you didn't take the majority vote?  Just kidding.     What did it mean anyway?


----------



## DeniseM (May 17, 2008)

TUG Improvements! said:


> looks like we are down to TUGAdmin and TUGBrian as the two leading choices.
> 
> hrmmmm decisions decisions.



How about:  Tug Admin Brian

Also - When you change your name, I think it would be really nice if you made it a global announcement and introduced yourself.  I don't know think most TUG members know who you are.


----------



## taffy19 (May 17, 2008)

Denise, I like that as it means that there are more Administrators as I believe there are at least three.


----------



## SueDonJ (May 18, 2008)

I voted TUGBrian, but I like TheGuy.  That's how I think of you anyway.

Susan


----------



## Talent312 (May 18, 2008)

Raises hand, I know, I know... "The Man Behind the Curtain."
Seriously, I second "TUGAdmin-Brian"


----------



## EileenSRN (May 18, 2008)

DeniseM said:


> How about:  Tug Admin Brian
> 
> Also - When you change your name, I think it would be really nice if you made it a global announcement and introduced yourself.  I don't know think most TUG members know who you are.



Very good point! I want to change my vote, because I did think TUG Improvements did all the Improving for TUG. I kind of like "Brian the BB Brain".
Eileen


----------



## pedro47 (May 18, 2008)

I like TUGADMIN&Brain01

You are the Admin, Brain & #1 in pecking order at TUG.


----------



## TUGBrian (May 19, 2008)

ok...i think TUGBrian it is...I wonder if it causes issues to change my own name while logged on.

if I dont come back....well...its been fun! =)


----------



## TUGBrian (May 19, 2008)

well that was painless!  ill post another thread with the explanation and official intro.


----------



## rickandcindy23 (May 19, 2008)

I like the name, even though my first choice was "sack of walnuts."


----------



## TUGBrian (May 19, 2008)

Oh im plotting my revenge on those starwood people :rofl:


----------



## Bill4728 (May 19, 2008)

Congrats on the new name.  

Besides "sack of walnuts" was silly.  On the other hand "sack of nuts" would have worked. LOL


----------



## Passepartout (May 20, 2008)

I can see it all now.... A veritable flood of people changing their monikers to 'better reflect their changing image'.

Welcome  TUGBrian.  (feeling smug- it was my choice)

Jim Ricks


----------

